# Sky Blue



## Sir Vape (31/5/14)

Any reviews on Sky Blue ready to vape liquids???


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Any reviews on Sky Blue ready to vape liquids???


All I know is their cherry cola and dulce de leche flavours are awesome! I have made my own with their DIY kit, sure Sky Blue ready mixed is even better than mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/14)

Thanks


----------



## Derick (31/5/14)

We're going to be giving away some free samples at the vapemeet, then I'm sure more reviews will pop up


----------



## Sir Vape (31/5/14)

Awesome

Well I hope you will send a couple down to the Kzn meet when its organised


----------



## Derick (31/5/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Awesome
> 
> Well I hope you will send a couple down to the Kzn meet when its organised


Yep, will do

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (31/5/14)

Our Liquids will also go into the taste box

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

noms

Reactions: Like 1


----------

